
Pen Plotter Programming: The Basics - grzm
https://medium.com/@fogleman/pen-plotter-programming-the-basics-ec0407ab5929
======
grzm
Check out this twitter thread where he displays a sparkline representation of
the contents of RAM during 5 seconds of Donkey Kong. Even got retweeted by
Tufte!

[https://twitter.com/FogleBird/status/954464508705234944](https://twitter.com/FogleBird/status/954464508705234944)

